# [AVIS WIFI]ipad 4 ou ipad air



## greenhoouse (25 Avril 2014)

salut tout le monde !

j'aimerais un avis sur l'ipad 4 et l'ipad air notamment sur la *notion de wifi *

*au niveau de l'ipad air on a :*

_Wi&#8209;Fi

Wi&#8209;Fi (802.11a/b/g/n) ; deux canaux (2,4 GHz et 5 GHz) et MIMO
Technologie Bluetooth 4.0

*au niveau de l'ipad 4 : *

Wi&#8209;Fi

Wi&#8209;Fi (802.11a/b/g/n) ; deux canaux (2,4 GHz et 5 GHz)
Technologie Bluetooth 4.0_

la seule différence est MIMO d'après ce que j'ai compris MIMO MIMO utilise plusieurs antennes tant au niveau de l'émetteur que du récepteur.

cela permet donc de crée une vitesse d'échange plus rapide au niveau. seulement j'aimerais savoir si cela améliore la porter (notable) qui nous permet de capter le wifi ? 
car chez moi j'ai une zone ou je capte peu mon wifi cela me ferait donc me tourner plus vers l'ipad air 

merci de votre réponse/avis


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Avril 2014)

ca va être dure de répondre mais généralement d'un iBidule à l'autre, l'évolution en terme de wifi est infime...


----------



## greenhoouse (26 Avril 2014)

D'accord merci de ta réponse


----------



## gmaa (26 Avril 2014)

Pour "plus" d'info : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIMO_(télécommunications)

MIMO "peut" apporter du mieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2014)

J'ai un iPad 4 et pour le wi-fi c'est nickel.

Je ne doute pas que le MIMO apporte un plus mais acheter un iPad Air pour ça, je ne suis pas sûr que ça en vaille le coup.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Avril 2014)

Pareil pour moi, l'iPad 4 ne m'a jamais posé problème.


----------



## greenhoouse (27 Avril 2014)

@gmaa oui j'avais déjà regarder sur wikipédia mais je sais pas si c'était significatif comme différence.

j'ai aussi un ipad 4 mais ma copine en veut un et il y a une certaine zone ou mon ipad 4 capte mais très très juste c'est pour cela que je demande car sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un ipad air plutôt que un ipad 4  

merci de vos réponse


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Avril 2014)

L'iPad air étant plus récent, il décote moins vite si tu le revends un jour.


----------



## gmaa (27 Avril 2014)

Le poids est aussi un "argument".
La mémoire également 128 contre 16 max
Le prix...


----------



## greenhoouse (29 Avril 2014)

D'accord merci pour vos conseil elle ne compte pas le vendre et n'as pas besoin de plus que 16Go je pense donc quelle se tournera vers le 4


----------

